# Hola~



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey, fellow Halloween enthusiests/haunters! I'm Samantha, but feel free to call me Snow. I am relatives with SterchCinemas. She's my sister.  I'm new to this, obviously, so it's gonna take me awhile to get accustomed. I don't make props like my sister or many of you, but I am a big fan of Halloween, as are all of you!  Hasta luego, chickas/amigos. :xbones:


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Snow!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome Snow.


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, Snow! I'm new too! Hope to see you around!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi and velcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome snow


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Sam


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome, Samma Wammas!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! You may not be into prop making right now...but just wait....you will be.....soon...very, very soon....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Samantha!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Buenos Tacos !! Welcome aboard!


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

Tacos to you all as well! Thank you, thank you.  ~


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

What'snu Snow? Welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you all! Gosh, I feel so welcomed.x)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!<3


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. And don't worry about your ablities. Everyone has talent with something. We'll help you find yours.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome..snow!


----------

